# S&w 1046



## jamesp2000 (Feb 6, 2007)

I Shot my S&W 1046 for the first time last Saturday. I also have a S&W 4506
that is a TDA. The 1046 is a DAO I was not sure if I would like the trigger pull.
This is the first 10MM I had shot as well. I really like the way the 1046 shoots and the 10MM round as well lots of muzzle flash!! The recoil is not bad.:smt023


----------

